
Imgur faces user revolt as it starts to cull NSFW comments from site - SimplyUseless
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/jun/03/imgur-faces-user-revolt-over-tighter-community-controls-nsfw
======
forgottenpass
Looks like the ritual cleaning up for advertisers, always the ugliest part of
a startup with a "community." The ritual middle finger to the people who made
them what they are, delivered in the softest of language and protesting that
they have the most wholesome of motivations.

From imgur's statement _We value free speech and self-expression incredibly
highly [...] But we also won 't allow content that makes other groups of
people feel alienated or unwelcome_

It's just depressing that they're always so disingenuous.

